# dtms klagt wegen Telefonsexrechnung



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2010)

Die Mainzer dtms AG, die zu D+S Europe gehört, klagt laut eines Zeitungsberichts gegen einen Mann, der 2005 angeblich Sextelefonate geführt haben soll.
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/lin...blicher-Telefonsex-Rechnung;art372561,4280455


> Stein des Anstoßes ist eine Telefonrechnung in Höhe von rund 700 Euro, die der Mann nicht bezahlen will und deshalb *von einem Unternehmen aus dem Bereich des Deutschen Telefon- und Marketingsservices (DTMS)* [???]auf dem Zivilweg verklagt worden ist.





> „Wo ist die Person, die bestätigen kann, dass es sich dabei um Erotik-Dienste gehandelt hat?“, fragte er den Anwalt, der das Unternehmen vertrat und fügte hinzu: „Für mich steht fest, dass hier bewusst ein Schwindel läuft.“ Die Klage sei deshalb unberechtigt. Er scheue sich auch nicht vor einem weiteren Prozess. „Wenn es sein muss, gehe ich auch in die nächsten Instanzen“, kündigte er an. Auf keinen Fall lasse er sich von „irgendwelchen Inkasso-Büros“ einschüchtern.



Die zweifelhafte Rolle der dtms AG im Mehrwertgeschäft war vor einigen Tagen Thema eines Beitrags von Frontal21 - hoffentlich hat der Amtsrichter das auch gesehen


----------



## Marco (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms klagt wegen Telefonsexrechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die zweifelhafte Rolle der dtms AG im Mehrwertgeschäft war vor einigen Tagen Thema eines Beitrags von Frontal21 - hoffentlich hat der Amtsrichter das auch gesehen



Der Beitrag war echt böse. Da gab es ja Tipps zum Betrug und zum abziehen. Da wundert es nicht das die bekannten Abzocker sich bei dtms ansiedeln, Inkasso wird ja auch gleich übernommen. Warum entzieht die Bnetz-Wattestäbchen-Agentur der DTMS nicht die "Netzbetreiberlizenz"?

Hier die Stellungnahme von DTMS dtms - Pressemitteilungen 2010

Zu dem Fall. Sollte hier nicht schon die Verjährung eingetreten sein?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms klagt wegen Telefonsexrechnung*



Marco schrieb:


> Zu dem Fall. Sollte hier nicht schon die Verjährung eingetreten sein?


Die Parteien prozessieren sicher schon länger und das hemmt die Verjährung.


----------



## Marco (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms klagt wegen Telefonsexrechnung*

Hallo Reducal,

ja klar danke, wer Artikel lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Mal schauen, wie das ausgeht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Teleton (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms klagt wegen Telefonsexrechnung*

Reducal hat Recht


> Der Fall des Mannes liegt bereits einige Jahre zurück und beschäftigt das Amtsgericht seit eineinhalb Jahren.


Forderung aus 2005 Verjährungsbeginn 2006. Dann 3 Jahre 2006,2007,2008. Dann vermutlich Mahnbescheid hemmt nochmal 1/2 Jahr + 1,5 Jahre Verfahrensdauer, keine Verjährung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: dtms klagt wegen Telefonsexrechnung*

ich hätte ja gerne mehr zu dem Fall gewusst, aber mir sagt dort ja wieder keiner was *schluchz*
dtms behauptet ja unter anderem, der im Beitrag gezeigte Vertriebler wäre nicht von dtms gewesen. So so, sag ich da nur. Aber so wie dtms sich seine Kunden (in Dänemark) anschaut, könnte das sogar die Wahrheit sein. Ist halt bezeichnend. Nur, was nützt es, wenn sogar die Bundesregierung mit denen kooperiert?


----------

